# sexing..mota's



## hnz808 (Apr 20, 2008)

tried searching....anyone kno how to sex red tiger motaguense???


----------



## hnz808 (Apr 20, 2008)

anyone...kno, i'd like to sex the 2 i have... :fish:


----------



## terd ferguson (Jul 31, 2007)

Post some pictures. You should pretty much be able to tell at three inches or so. You can check page 22 of my thread for a decent pic of a female at about 5".


----------



## hnz808 (Apr 20, 2008)

terd ferguson said:


> Post some pictures. You should pretty much be able to tell at three inches or so. You can check page 22 of my thread for a decent pic of a female at about 5".


thnx, i'll try and post some pix tmrrw... my bigger 1 is about 4" smlr 1 is 3"...these measurements are guesstaments...


----------

